# Female betta tank, sudden fighting???



## Scabior (Jan 30, 2014)

Okay, here are some basics for ya:
How many lovely bettas: 11
Other pets in tank: 4 snails
Feeding: was evening, now morning. NLS betta pellets
How big of tank: 45gal
Decor style: Natural, heavily planted (fake plants though)
Ammonia: 0
pH level: 8ish (a bit higher probably)

Anything I missed, please ask me.

Okay, here's the scoop: These bettas have lived together for almost a year (10 months and two weeks?) and I've had a few scraps adding new bettas, but it's been over two months since I've added any fish (that transition went very well, no fighting at all). 
Just this last week, I noticed all of them but three had chewed up fins. I thought perhaps they were just hungry (if I ever was late to feed them, they would turn on each other in retaliation). With the sun setting earlier, I thought perhaps they were feeling like I forgot to feed them, so I changed their feed time to the morning. I started watching them closely and I think I might have found out which fish is being the sudden bully.

Just curious though, why are they suddenly getting all tense and angry? They've been fine for so long. Is there anything I can do? Should I permanently remove the suspected bully?

Thanks guys!


----------



## BettaMummy87 (Jul 26, 2014)

You could try a 'timeout' for the bully. I do it with my girls when it gets past social interaction/manuevering and into nastiness. I use a breeder box to give the bully some chill-time.  At least overnight, as I can watch them in the day


----------



## Scabior (Jan 30, 2014)

Thanks a good idea. She is in a breeder box at the moment, so I'll let her out tonight when I get home from work to see if she behaves.

You're bettas are beautiful


----------



## Scabior (Jan 30, 2014)

"At least overnight, as I can watch them in the day "

So should I leave her in the breeder box while I'm at work? Would that be safest for the others? Some of the bettas are small, and she is quite large (one of my first bettas) so I really don't want the younger girls to be beat up while I'm gone at work.


----------



## LittleBettaFish (Oct 2, 2010)

To answer your question as to why the sudden violence: they are bettas. Unfortunately, bettas can be highly unpredictable with their behaviour. Furthermore, I've found aggressive behaviour can be very subtle and easily missed. It's not uncommon for sororities to have issues with aggression where previously there had been none. 

One possible explanation, is that you might be that you've had some younger females, and now they are reaching maturity, they are starting to become more aggressive with each other. 

If you can locate the bully I would separate her out. However, this may not solve the issue. I would be keeping close eyes on my sorority to ensure that fish aren't getting too stressed as then you may find you start having problems with their health.


----------



## BettaMummy87 (Jul 26, 2014)

Scabior said:


> "At least overnight, as I can watch them in the day "
> 
> So should I leave her in the breeder box while I'm at work? Would that be safest for the others? Some of the bettas are small, and she is quite large (one of my first bettas) so I really don't want the younger girls to be beat up while I'm gone at work.


Long term no, but I don't see why not in the sort term to see if she can correct the behaviour. I have found they seem to be a tad nicer after, but I've only had to do it twice.



Scabior said:


> You're bettas are beautiful


thank you! I have two more not in there. The second one was bought as a female, is *definitely a PK male*, and of the two new ones, it is possible despite the egg spot and, when i bought the pair, small fins and muted colours, I look to be in possession of a DTPK male! Sorrorities are fun. Some males love pretending to be girls! >.>; If yours hadn't been established so long I would have suggested that. XP


----------



## Scabior (Jan 30, 2014)

"One possible explanation, is that you might be that you've had some younger females, and now they are reaching maturity, they are starting to become more aggressive with each other."


Okay yeah I do have some younger ones in there, so perhaps that is the problem. Scarlette might not like them lol


" Some males love pretending to be girls! >.>; If yours hadn't been established so long I would have suggested that. XP"

Haha yeah Scarlette is def. a girl ^^ she used to be so bad when my sister had her, so I took her and put her with my Krib and Rainbow Fish. She became the sweetest thing after that, but I'm afraid maybe now she's slipping back into her old, nasty ways lol


----------



## Scabior (Jan 30, 2014)

Was watching them again and noticed a different betta was harassing two others meanly, so maybe poor Scarlette is innocent


----------



## sharkettelaw1 (Mar 6, 2013)

they may be establishing a pecking order as well. Such as who is the alpha then the omega.


----------



## BettaMummy87 (Jul 26, 2014)

I have weekly disputes in my tank but they are normally very minor, just sorting out the heiraechy. It does change a lot, especially as more fish mature.


----------



## TerriGtoo (Jul 2, 2013)

LittleBettaFish said:


> One possible explanation, is that you might be that you've had some younger females, and now they are reaching maturity, they are starting to become more aggressive with each other.
> 
> If you can locate the bully I would separate her out. However, this may not solve the issue. I would be keeping close eyes on my sorority to ensure that fish aren't getting too stressed as then you may find you start having problems with their health.


************** 
+1 Little. The females may well be maturing and "feeling their oats" so to speak.

I'm not sure if taking the bully out will help. They will just rearrange the pecking order and the next in line will start bullying.


----------



## SunnyCydUp (Aug 31, 2014)

The multitude of things I've read/heard allude to the fact that, at any given moment, the girls can snap, and it disrupts the entire tank. If one's having a bad day - everyone's gonna have a bad day. 

I liken it to PMS. And what does that stand for? Punish My Sorority.

I haven't experienced any aggression yet; however, I know that day is coming.


----------



## Scabior (Jan 30, 2014)

Haha I like how you explained it  made me laugh


----------

